
Free GPT-3 based content filter AI - kipchak
https://philosopherai.com/
======
bilbopotter
I like this very neat. How did you build it?

~~~
kipchak
Sorry, I just came across the site. The creator's Twitter is
[https://twitter.com/mayfer](https://twitter.com/mayfer)

